# Dotty has got her new Christmas jumper



## Kindi (Sep 24, 2015)

I bought this little jumper for dotty for when she goes out to do her late night wee. Should last till Xmas i hope , before its out grown!


----------



## Kindi (Sep 24, 2015)

*Another pic*

Another pic


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

She looks adorable!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

:love-eyes:

If she is too much trouble, just send her my way... I miss my Dot being a baby - these days she sometimes surprises me by being sensible 

Archive pic!!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

She is kissably cute in that sweater.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Her face in that first photo is 'muuuuuum, my street Creds gone' sigh! So, so cute.


----------



## Kindi (Sep 24, 2015)

Marzi said:


> :love-eyes:
> 
> If she is too much trouble, just send her my way... I miss my Dot being a baby - these days she sometimes surprises me by being sensible
> 
> Archive pic!!


Your two look cute in their jumpers marzi !
They do grow so fast , you think the puppy days will never end when there chewing & pooing! But when you look back there gone in a flash !


----------

